#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Islam kennis Kwis

## tajinatoun

De bedoeling is een vraag stellen en degene die 1ste met een goede antwoord komt mag weer zelf een vraag stellen en zo gaan we door.

wij leren er heel veel van.



ik begin:



*Allah heeft in de koran de naam van 1 vrouw genoemde. wie is die vrouw*?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## BintMohamed

> De bedoeling is een vraag stellen en degene die 1ste met een goede antwoord komt mag weer zelf een vraag stellen en zo gaan we door.
> 
> wij leren er heel veel van.
> 
> 
> 
> ik begin:
> 
> 
> ...




Maryam - Radhi Allaahu 'anha.

Wa Allaahu a'lam.



(simpele) vraag: Hoe oud was ons geliefde profeet - moge Allaah's vrede en zegeningen met hem zijn - toen hij de eerste openbaring kreeg? 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## BintMohamed

> De bedoeling is een vraag stellen en degene die 1ste met een goede antwoord komt mag weer zelf een vraag stellen en zo gaan we door.
> 
> wij leren er heel veel van.
> 
> 
> 
> ik begin:
> 
> 
> ...




Maryam - Radhi Allaahu 'anha.

Wa Allaahu a'lam.



(simpele) vraag: Hoe oud was ons geliefde profeet - moge Allaah's vrede en zegeningen met hem zijn - toen hij de eerste openbaring kreeg? 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_41 jaar was de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) 

In welk islamitisch jaartal leven wij nu?_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_41 jaar was de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) 

In welk islamitisch jaartal leven wij nu?_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_41 jaar was de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) 

In welk islamitisch jaartal leven wij nu?_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_41 jaar was de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) 

In welk islamitisch jaartal leven wij nu?_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Umm Habiba

1431 na alhijra !!  :Smilie: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Umm Habiba

1431 na alhijra !!  :Smilie: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Umm Habiba

1431 na alhijra !!  :Smilie: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Umm Habiba

1431 na alhijra !!  :Smilie: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Umm Habiba

> _41 jaar was de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) 
> 
> 
> 
> In welk islamitisch jaartal leven wij nu?_




Zuster, RasoulAllaah salla Allah 3aleyhi wasallam was 40 jaar toen hij de openbaring kreeg :vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Umm Habiba

> _41 jaar was de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) 
> 
> 
> 
> In welk islamitisch jaartal leven wij nu?_




Zuster, RasoulAllaah salla Allah 3aleyhi wasallam was 40 jaar toen hij de openbaring kreeg :vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Umm Habiba

> _41 jaar was de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) 
> 
> 
> 
> In welk islamitisch jaartal leven wij nu?_




Zuster, RasoulAllaah salla Allah 3aleyhi wasallam was 40 jaar toen hij de openbaring kreeg :vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Umm Habiba

> _41 jaar was de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) 
> 
> 
> 
> In welk islamitisch jaartal leven wij nu?_




Zuster, RasoulAllaah salla Allah 3aleyhi wasallam was 40 jaar toen hij de openbaring kreeg :vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_nou dit meen je niet ik heb dit ook gelezen en niet in de Qu'ran nee maar nu schaam ik me wel zeg ik ga even kijken of ik et stukje kan vinden waar t in staat_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_nou dit meen je niet ik heb dit ook gelezen en niet in de Qu'ran nee maar nu schaam ik me wel zeg ik ga even kijken of ik et stukje kan vinden waar t in staat_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_nou dit meen je niet ik heb dit ook gelezen en niet in de Qu'ran nee maar nu schaam ik me wel zeg ik ga even kijken of ik et stukje kan vinden waar t in staat_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_nou dit meen je niet ik heb dit ook gelezen en niet in de Qu'ran nee maar nu schaam ik me wel zeg ik ga even kijken of ik et stukje kan vinden waar t in staat_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_10. De eerste openbaring	
Naar inhoudsopgave

Op een leeftijd van eenenveertig jaar tijdens de maand Ramadan was de profeet Sallalahu 'alaihi wasalam in alle eenzaamheid in de Hiraa'e-grot Allah aan het gedenken en aanbidden. Op een gegeven moment verscheen de engel Jibriel, vrede zij met hem, om de boodschap en de openbaring aan de profeet te verkondigen._
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_10. De eerste openbaring	
Naar inhoudsopgave

Op een leeftijd van eenenveertig jaar tijdens de maand Ramadan was de profeet Sallalahu 'alaihi wasalam in alle eenzaamheid in de Hiraa'e-grot Allah aan het gedenken en aanbidden. Op een gegeven moment verscheen de engel Jibriel, vrede zij met hem, om de boodschap en de openbaring aan de profeet te verkondigen._
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_10. De eerste openbaring	
Naar inhoudsopgave

Op een leeftijd van eenenveertig jaar tijdens de maand Ramadan was de profeet Sallalahu 'alaihi wasalam in alle eenzaamheid in de Hiraa'e-grot Allah aan het gedenken en aanbidden. Op een gegeven moment verscheen de engel Jibriel, vrede zij met hem, om de boodschap en de openbaring aan de profeet te verkondigen._
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_10. De eerste openbaring	
Naar inhoudsopgave

Op een leeftijd van eenenveertig jaar tijdens de maand Ramadan was de profeet Sallalahu 'alaihi wasalam in alle eenzaamheid in de Hiraa'e-grot Allah aan het gedenken en aanbidden. Op een gegeven moment verscheen de engel Jibriel, vrede zij met hem, om de boodschap en de openbaring aan de profeet te verkondigen._
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_10. De eerste openbaring	
Naar inhoudsopgave

Op een leeftijd van eenenveertig jaar tijdens de maand Ramadan was de profeet Sallalahu 'alaihi wasalam in alle eenzaamheid in de Hiraa'e-grot Allah aan het gedenken en aanbidden. Op een gegeven moment verscheen de engel Jibriel, vrede zij met hem, om de boodschap en de openbaring aan de profeet te verkondigen._
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## chani

> 1431 na alhijra !! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sumaya?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## chani

> 1431 na alhijra !! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sumaya?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## chani

> 1431 na alhijra !! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sumaya?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## chani

> 1431 na alhijra !! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sumaya?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## chani

> 1431 na alhijra !! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sumaya?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## chani

> 1431 na alhijra !! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sumaya?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## chani

> 1431 na alhijra !! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sumaya? Zo niet wie dan wel?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## chani

> 1431 na alhijra !! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sumaya? Zo niet wie dan wel?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## chani

> 1431 na alhijra !! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sumaya? Zo niet wie dan wel?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## chani

> 1431 na alhijra !! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sumaya? Zo niet wie dan wel?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## chani

> 1431 na alhijra !! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sumaya? Zo niet wie dan wel?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## chani

> 1431 na alhijra !! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sumaya? Zo niet wie dan wel?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## chani

> 1431 na alhijra !! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sumaya? Zo niet wie dan wel?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## tajinatoun

> Sumaya?




het antwoord was goed chani.



*sumaya* 







Hier komt mijn vraag:



hoeveel keer is de naam *MOHAMED* vzmh van ons profeet in de koran herhaald? 

A. 1 keer

B. 2 keer

C. 3 keer

D. 4 keer
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## tajinatoun

> Sumaya?




het antwoord was goed chani.



*sumaya* 







Hier komt mijn vraag:



hoeveel keer is de naam *MOHAMED* vzmh van ons profeet in de koran herhaald? 

A. 1 keer

B. 2 keer

C. 3 keer

D. 4 keer
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## tajinatoun

> Sumaya?




het antwoord was goed chani.



*sumaya* 







Hier komt mijn vraag:



hoeveel keer is de naam *MOHAMED* vzmh van ons profeet in de koran herhaald? 

A. 1 keer

B. 2 keer

C. 3 keer

D. 4 keer
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## tajinatoun

> Sumaya?




het antwoord was goed chani.



*sumaya* 







Hier komt mijn vraag:



hoeveel keer is de naam *MOHAMED* vzmh van ons profeet in de koran herhaald? 

A. 1 keer

B. 2 keer

C. 3 keer

D. 4 keer
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_Zou iemand mij nog even helpen met dat stukje die ik heb geplaatst. het klopt niet dus? 41 jaar?_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_Zou iemand mij nog even helpen met dat stukje die ik heb geplaatst. het klopt niet dus? 41 jaar?_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_Zou iemand mij nog even helpen met dat stukje die ik heb geplaatst. het klopt niet dus? 41 jaar?_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_Zou iemand mij nog even helpen met dat stukje die ik heb geplaatst. het klopt niet dus? 41 jaar?_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## tajinatoun

> _Zou iemand mij nog even helpen met dat stukje die ik heb geplaatst. het klopt niet dus? 41 jaar?_






40 jaar.



bron:





كم عمر الرسول عندما نزل عليه الو*ي - تمت الإجابة عنه - Google إجابات 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## tajinatoun

> _Zou iemand mij nog even helpen met dat stukje die ik heb geplaatst. het klopt niet dus? 41 jaar?_






40 jaar.



bron:





كم عمر الرسول عندما نزل عليه الو*ي - تمت الإجابة عنه - Google إجابات 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## tajinatoun

> _Zou iemand mij nog even helpen met dat stukje die ik heb geplaatst. het klopt niet dus? 41 jaar?_






40 jaar.



bron:





كم عمر الرسول عندما نزل عليه الو*ي - تمت الإجابة عنه - Google إجابات 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## tajinatoun

> _Zou iemand mij nog even helpen met dat stukje die ik heb geplaatst. het klopt niet dus? 41 jaar?_






40 jaar.



bron:





كم عمر الرسول عندما نزل عليه الو*ي - تمت الإجابة عنه - Google إجابات 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_Moge Allah (swt) mij vergeven. 

Ik heb het uit deze bron en ik vertrouwde erop (al een langere tijd dat de juiste info er opstond)

10 De eerste openbaring : islam is de waarheid_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_Moge Allah (swt) mij vergeven. 

Ik heb het uit deze bron en ik vertrouwde erop (al een langere tijd dat de juiste info er opstond)

10 De eerste openbaring : islam is de waarheid_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_Moge Allah (swt) mij vergeven. 

Ik heb het uit deze bron en ik vertrouwde erop (al een langere tijd dat de juiste info er opstond)

10 De eerste openbaring : islam is de waarheid_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MissH

_Moge Allah (swt) mij vergeven. 

Ik heb het uit deze bron en ik vertrouwde erop (al een langere tijd dat de juiste info er opstond)

10 De eerste openbaring : islam is de waarheid_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## tajinatoun

> _Moge Allah (swt) mij vergeven. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb het uit deze bron en ik vertrouwde erop (al een langere tijd dat de juiste info er opstond)
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb de info uit deze bron, neem even een kijkje en verbeter mij aub als ik iets verkeerd heb gelezen:
> ...








is niet erg, want als je kijkt naar mijn bron lees je 40 jaar, 6 maanden en 22dagen 



we gaan verder met ons topic :vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## tajinatoun

> _Moge Allah (swt) mij vergeven. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb het uit deze bron en ik vertrouwde erop (al een langere tijd dat de juiste info er opstond)
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb de info uit deze bron, neem even een kijkje en verbeter mij aub als ik iets verkeerd heb gelezen:
> ...








is niet erg, want als je kijkt naar mijn bron lees je 40 jaar, 6 maanden en 22dagen 



we gaan verder met ons topic :vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## tajinatoun

> _Moge Allah (swt) mij vergeven. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb het uit deze bron en ik vertrouwde erop (al een langere tijd dat de juiste info er opstond)
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb de info uit deze bron, neem even een kijkje en verbeter mij aub als ik iets verkeerd heb gelezen:
> ...








is niet erg, want als je kijkt naar mijn bron lees je 40 jaar, 6 maanden en 22dagen 



we gaan verder met ons topic :vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## tajinatoun

> _Moge Allah (swt) mij vergeven. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb het uit deze bron en ik vertrouwde erop (al een langere tijd dat de juiste info er opstond)
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb de info uit deze bron, neem even een kijkje en verbeter mij aub als ik iets verkeerd heb gelezen:
> ...








is niet erg, want als je kijkt naar mijn bron lees je 40 jaar, 6 maanden en 22dagen 



we gaan verder met ons topic :vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

Notifi..
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

Notifi..
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

Notifi..
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

Notifi..
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Casawieja1

*Leeeeuk notificatie hierop*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## tajinatoun

> het antwoord was goed chani.
> 
> *sumaya* 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier komt mijn vraag:
> 
> hoeveel keer is de naam *MOHAMED* vzmh van ons profeet in de koran herhaald? 
> ...


up
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## chani

> up




3 keer
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## tajinatoun

> 3 keer




graag bewijs.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

